# Show potential? Part 2



## Lloyd28 (Aug 26, 2013)

:lol:
View attachment 221242


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

lol


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

NO


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Lloyd, please respond to messages sent to you from mods. Thank you.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Seriously?


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Lloyd28 have you read the rules of the Forum, its Family Friendly and your last post was removed for that very reason. Also did you read my pm last week about posting in the wrong section, I am asking since you have not read it or maybe you are not checking your pm`s. When a Moderator sends you a private message you Need to read it and send a reply so we can understand if there is something we can or need to help you with, also if you have any questions you can always pm a Moderator we are here to help you. 

The thread you have posted here is annoying to the members since your last thread caused so much confusion and you are Aware of that issue Yes or No ? It will be moved to Betta Pictures or closed. Pm me or another Moderator and let us know you understand why its being moved or closed and at this point I am closing it till the Moderators can discuss this issue. Thank You !


----------

